# Soundmagic ES 18 from Pepperfry.Com



## Shrapsy (May 17, 2013)

Longtime user of ES18 and I recently ordered two black and green sets from Pepperfry as the price was good. But the wires on the sets that arrived are significantly cheaper feeling than my old earphones. And the green is also way brighter. Is this a change from Soundmagic or have I recieved fakes? Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Flash (May 17, 2013)

Why don't you post a pic of it?
ES18 owners will find it easy to judge, whether it is fake or not.


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2013)

@OP, compare these with yours


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/pC3NIlJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/4YbJd4u.jpg



belongs to a friend of mine. my ES18 is red and around a year old. i can confirm the wire thickness is same as my IEMs.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2013)

post the pics..I also own ES18


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2013)

@OP: You bought with this offer?
SoundMagic Earphone ES 18 Red – Black for Rs.373 – Pepperfry


----------

